# Sand Spike use and care



## Thrifty Angler

I have a few questions about sand spikes. I need info on how to preserve the pvc type. Seems mine cracks and I lose chunks of it while inserting it into the sand. I don't have brute strength to push it into the sand with my hands and instead I must whack it down with whatever is nearby. Is there some way to prevent it from cracking or is this natural due to it's continued use in the sunlight? What is the average useage expectancy of pvc types? Would the stainless steel looking type be the better way to go?

Thanks


----------



## George Gravier

Hey CB, go to the dollar store and grab you a rubber mallet for a buck and pound away. Works for me. The mallet will get beat up after a season but its only 100 pennies.


----------



## Cdog

CB the PVC you are using is it cut at an angle? The reason I ask is I saw a guy trying to force a flat cut piece o pipe into th ground.

Also a trick I learned after someone pointed out how stupid I looked sitting on a pipe trying to force it into the sand is the swing install. I'll try to describe it, you stick the spike in the sand an push forward,when you go back push down,repeat an remove sand from spike to get it further down.

After last year fishing HI an having a 5 pound shark pull my pvc pipe over an drag my reel in th sand I bought a aluminum(sp) sand spike. About 4 1/2 5 ft long an with a good 18-20" of it in the sand it is at a good height for me to easily remove the rod to fight th fish. Easy to insert in sand an I have had my 1 cobia an a couple o rays take runs an it holds better than th PVC.

No offense to Geo but I have read on other sites that pounding th spike in could scare fish off,since I haven't done th mallet trick I can't say one way or th other but just sumptin to think about.

Bored yet?


----------



## George Gravier

No offense taken cdog......geo


----------



## Thrifty Angler

*Geo*
Thanks for the tip on the rubber mallet. I have one burried somewhere in the utility cabinet. I never thought of that. It has usually been using it while doing car repairs. Although I am glad I didn't have it in the car yesterday. A very long day of school clothes/supplies shopping. Coulda used it to get my son's undivided attention.   Hey if regular hammers work on rays and the such. Why not the rubber one. It will get the job done. Just with a lighter touch..   
I think our spikes are ready to be retired. I have used a coaster sized block of wood as a go between. They just want to crack from the top end on just about every strike I make. Is there any way to or any thing , such as oil, that can be put on them to help keep them, I guess flexible, and from drying out. Thanks again.

*Cdog*
How was the fishing in N.C.? I have seen the aluminun spikes. I am going to get one. All in all I do think they will hold up much better than the pvc type. Do you know if the same quality of aluminum can be bought by the foot at hardware/home improvement stores? If cut on an angle I might be able to get more spike for the buck. I'm thinking a couple each for my son and myself. I personally haven't tried the sit on method. "I'll leave it at that." 18 to around 20 inches into the sand will be the amount I will try. Still need that something extra that will get it into the sand. I must admit to using the pounding method many, many times. Maybe that's why I don't have a lot of success fishing beaches. Or maybe it's my choice in words I use while pounding the spikes.   Thanks Cdog.

Today I will give the piers a try. I bought a lot of bloodworms earlier in the week and want to get my son out one more time before the school bell rings. JUst waiting for a little break in the rain.

Thanks again geo and Cdog for the advice.


----------



## Digger

Here is one that I got from Salty. Just sit on the spike,it will drive it into sand nicely. Most of the time and is faster too.


----------



## da yooper

PVC is a "polymer", so it loses its softener.
It will eventually crack up on you.
But using "whatever-you-find" to drive it in 
the sand is no good either. Use something flat
-- a piece of 2x6 16" long should work great.
If you choose to sit on your rod holder it would
make a great seat, and feel better that a 
chunk of tube 2.5in in diameter...


----------



## Cdog

CB fishing sucked but I was doing more drinking an socializing than real fishing anyway. Did have a cool experiance though. Was talking with this guy from CT and mentioned that the pompano were hitting sandfleas but I had never seen them. He calls over his 5 yr old son an tells him to show me how to catch em. Kid walks over to th wash an as a wave goes out sticks his hand in th sand an comes up with a handful o fleas. Then he proceeds to explain what to look for. After that I couldn't look at the beach without seeing pockets of fleas that looked like just sand before.  Thats what I love about fishing,one day you are giving advice to someone an th next a 5 yr old is showing ya how to find fleas.  Just goes to show you can always learn something.


----------



## Thrifty Angler

*Digger* and *da yooper*

Thanks for the tips on the makeshift seat. Not sure if I would be comfortable though. I have bad knees and one slip would not make a pretty site, unless I use a board for balance. It's kinda of hard as it is to remain lady like out there while cutting bait and what not. I will pass on that method. But a few years ago it would have been something I would have tried. I will put a rubber mallot into the fishing backpack. Along with a larger square of wood for pounding. 
I rarely sit while fishing. I try not to on trips of 7 hours or less. Just makes the knees act up with all the getting up and down. I am gonna invest in the aluminum spikes during the winter so I'll be ready when spring rolls around. 

Thanks


----------



## sand flea

Using another spike to pound the other one in works as well--the spike is soft enough that it doesn't destroy the top of the one being put in.


----------



## Thrifty Angler

*sand flea*

My hand eye coordination is still pretty much in tact. Haven't bashed my finger with a hammer lately.  I never thought of using a second one. Is hitting the one to be spiked on the top with a downward hit, flat end to flat end, with the second sand spike what is suggested? Also would you suggest that I use the spikes in wet sand only? I have used them in both wet and dry, but I prefer dry. Especially on an incoming tide. Just too much relocating from my original spot is required. 

Thanks


----------



## repair5343

Metal spikes work great also, or attach a length of angle iron to the sand spike.
It makes it easer to sink in the sand.


----------



## HuskyMD

I have the dollar store rubber mallet.
Works well. One of mine is now beginning to crack a little too.
But if you just go buy plumbing PVC at home depot and have them cut it at a slant on one side it is much stronger and doesn't crack the way the cheap ones from sports authority or wherever do.


----------



## Thrifty Angler

I was feeling embarrassed when mine started cracking, breaking off and flying all over the place. I actually had my son turn around and cover his head. I must have really hit it a bit too hard. Now one of them can be used for dart practice. I will cut it down about 8 or so inches. It was rather tall in the beginning. Can get some more use out of it-but I won't rely on it except for backup. But the hardware store type is definitely a winner. Quite a bit of money can be saved. No more metal hammers for me.

Thanks


----------



## DaveD

Go to Lowe's or Home Depot. In the section where the hardware is located, get an 8 ft length of 1/8' X 1" aluminum angle and then get a five ft length of 2" PVC. Cut the aluminum in half and then cut a 45 degree angle on one end. Cut the PVC in half. Hold one piece of the PVC high up on one of the aluminum sections, drill straight thru the PVC and aluminum with 1/4 or 5/16 bit. Two holes, one at the top and one at the bottom. Use a wood bit to enlarge the outside holes so you can get a screwdriver in to tighten up the screw and nut. Use cap nuts(plastic inserts). They end up about five feet or so long. No need to pound, just rock it back and forth. Keeps your rod high enough that a wave shouldn't get you. For the guys with conventional reels, cut at the top of the PVC directly across and down about 3" or so. Makes a shelf to keep the reel from turning. Total cost should be less than twenty bucks for two spikes. My $.02


----------



## Thrifty Angler

*DaveD*

Thats very sound advice. Basically what *repair5343* had suggested. Having the dimensions and instructions is a big help. Having the pvc and aluminum together gives a lot of sturdiness. And having the aluminum on it's own at the bottom will make it easy to put into the sand. No pounding needed. That sounds like a winner. 
The aluminum you recommend should be 8 feet long. Now the 1/8' is what I am having trouble understanding. Is that a rating system for the quality of the aluminum (say like stainless steel pots are rated according to their thickness)? The measurement of 1" you mention, is that for the diameter of the aluminum? If so, is that going to be thick enough for a variety of rod butts? Or is angle aluminum not round at all. Is it more like a "L" shaped length of metal? Would the 1/8' be the measurement for the distance from one edge to the other edge of the aluminum. If so, what would the 1" represent, thickness? I am sure the store staff will have some idea, but I don't want to walk in with that, "I have no idea what I need" look on my face.
One other question. In order for the end product to be 5 feet long, the pvc will have to extend up more than the aluminum before the holes are drilled? How much aluminum should be exposed at the bottom? Since the aluminum will be 4 feet, what would be better for sturdiness, roughly 18"?
Thanks for the post. This one definitely sounds like a winner. I'll carry a rubber mallet along, just in case. Wouldn't want to take a chance at breaking one of these after putting the time into making them.  

*Just out of curiosity, could I use an aluminum pre-made sand spike in place of the pvc component?*


----------



## Digger

Boaters world does sell the PVC and angled aluminum sand spikes for about 7 bucks. They work well. I also only mean to sit down and then back up.


----------



## Thrifty Angler

*Digger*

I will call the one on Va. Beach Blvd. and check out the length they have. No problem with the "sit down" tip. I'm just thinking about the knees. They sometimes pop louder than breaking pvc.  

Thanks for both tips.


----------



## DaveD

Sorry for the confusion. The 1/8" is the thickness of the aluminum. The 1" dimension is the size of the angle(1 inch each side). Lowes is where I got mine. They have larger angle 1/8" x 1 1/2" X 8' but its a bit more expensive. The PVC is in the plumbing section of the store and is 2 inches in diameter. About 4 bucks for a 5' piece. Really like mine.


----------



## DaveD

Didn't finish answering the question, so here goes. Take the piece of PVC and hold it in the angle with about half of the lenght of the PVC above the top of the aluminum angle. You want to drill your holes just below the top of the aluminum and just above the bottom of the PVC. About two inches is good. Slide the PVC up and down until you like what you see and then drill. Tight lines.


----------



## Thrifty Angler

Thanks for the specifics. I checked on one that is pre assembled. It's only 22". A tad to short. I'll give a try to making the type you use.

Thanks for the extra.


----------



## Eric G

Pounding a sand spike in with a hammer or 2x4 does send out vibrations to scare off the fish. Any diver will tell you that.


----------



## Thrifty Angler

*Eric G*

Actually there is one addition that can be made to the above given instructions. On a very recent post of *dover power's* daughter holding up *her first flounder catch* his sandspike has a cross bar that can be stepped on, hand pushed down, etc... to aid in the placement of the spike. It's just what I need. The old tried and true method of pounding does and will always have it's place. The momentary interruption is of course temporary unless there is a succession of anglers pounding one after another. Any crowded fishing area that has that kind of action going on---I will steer clear of. It'll lack what I seek while fishing the surf, that being *visual* relaxation. *That'll scare me away.*


----------



## George Gravier

Taking a few minutes to pound a sand spike in the ground may spook a few fish but I rather do that then have a 300 dollar set up pulled over into the wash by a big drum or striper...Been doing it for as long as I can remember and caught my share of fish. Just my 2 cents........geo


----------



## Sandcrab

CB,

Here is a link to a company that I bought a surf cart and some sand spikes from. The spikes are $15 each and are almost 4' long.

They are outstanding! I have the large surf cart and it carries ALL my stuff to the surf or pier in one trip!

http://www.fishnmate.com/ 

Click on store.


Sandcrab


----------



## Eric G

Instead of pounding with a board or hammer, drill a hole thru the tube below the "crown." Take a short piece of PVC pipe (water pipe size). Use this pipe to torgue the sand spike down in the sand or "screw" it in the sand or beach if hard. Rocking it back 'n forth works fine for me.

Another thing, drill a small hole in the angle cut of the spike, connect with thin rope to the above mentioned "water pipe, insert water pipe piece into spike and sling it over your shoulder. Can string together a couple of spikes like a fish stringer.


----------

